# MS Wireless Mouse - Battery drain issues



## salvachn (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi,

I bought a Microsoft wireless mouse (3500) sometime back. The battery doesn't seem to last more than two days. I've tried eveready and duracell batteries with the same result. Is there any way to repair it? Or should I get a replacement? Please throw light on Microsoft service centres in Kolkata and the time they take for replacement.


----------



## asingh (Sep 15, 2011)

^^
Throw it in the dust bin. Those are useless mice. I had one, and it conked off after a month. Total crap.


----------



## salvachn (Sep 15, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Throw it in the dust bin. Those are useless mice. I had one, and it conked off after a month. Total crap.



Suggest any other good wireless mice?


----------



## eagle_y2j (Sep 15, 2011)

salvachn said:


> Suggest any other good wireless mice?



Logitech M210


----------



## s18000rpm (Sep 15, 2011)

I have micro soft m1000 mouse since 2 months,I haven't faced any battery issues.
after every use, switch it off.

But IF you're going to buy a new one, then go for logitech.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 15, 2011)

My logitech wireless mouse comes with mk250 bundled pack last about 6-8months with duracell battery.I think you should go with any good logitech wireless mouse.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 15, 2011)

@op u should look for these
Buy Logitech M 215 at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

Flipkart.com: Logitech M215: Mouse

Flipkart.com: Logitech M235: Mouse


----------



## salvachn (Sep 15, 2011)

s18000rpm said:


> I have micro soft m1000 mouse since 2 months,I haven't faced any battery issues.
> after every use, switch it off.
> 
> But IF you're going to buy a new one, then go for logitech.



I use it six hours a day, then switch it off. Into my third battery, I even removed the battery when not in use (yes, insane I know). I still do not know why it drains off so soon. Otherwise it works fine.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 15, 2011)

^^ problem with battery. :/


----------



## ranadive (Sep 17, 2011)

Use NiMh rechargable battries of 2500 mAh rating or higher.


----------



## salvachn (Sep 18, 2011)

ranadive said:


> Use NiMh rechargable battries of 2500 mAh rating or higher.



I ordered a pair of eneloop 2000 mAh batteries from flipkart. And a Sony charger to go with it. If this doesn't work, the mouse shall be RMA'd.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 18, 2011)

^^ good decision, as i is not acceptable to waste any more batteries for your mouse.


----------



## asingh (Sep 18, 2011)

Just use a USB mouse, saves the pain of it dying at night. No computer usage.


----------



## amitabhsaha (Sep 21, 2011)

I once used MS wireless keyboard & mouse combo (wireless desktop 700) and faced the same issues. My mouse battery died every 2nd day. Stopped using the same and went for logitech combo and am very happy with logitech performance.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 21, 2011)

^^ Yes, without any doubt Logitech wireless combo packs are far better than the M$ combos.


----------



## evewin89 (Sep 23, 2011)

in future buy a wire mouse and 4get about batteries


----------



## amitabhsaha (Sep 23, 2011)

evewin89 said:


> in future buy a wire mouse and 4get about batteries



Wireless keeps your desk clutter free .


----------



## asingh (Sep 23, 2011)

And how much clutter does on thin wire create.


----------



## amitabhsaha (Sep 23, 2011)

asingh said:


> And how much clutter does on thin wire create.



with wired mouse you're limited to the length of your USB cable. You can't go beyond the bounds of that cable, and if it's too short you may have to end up moving your entire computer just to use your mouse.

the mouse cable can get in the way of your activities , which causes you to tug, pull, and reposition the USB cable . (spilled lots of coffee in doing so.)

anyway its a matter of personal prefferance.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 23, 2011)

buddy a good mouse comes with a appropriate length cable e.g my abyssys comes with Seven-foot, lightweight, non-tangle cord & btw normally how much distance away from the monitor/cpu do we normally compute


----------



## asingh (Sep 23, 2011)

amitabhsaha said:


> with wired mouse you're limited to the length of your USB cable. You can't go beyond the bounds of that cable, and if it's too short you may have to end up moving your entire computer just to use your mouse.
> 
> the mouse cable can get in the way of your activities , which causes you to tug, pull, and reposition the USB cable . (spilled lots of coffee in doing so.)
> 
> anyway its a matter of personal prefferance.



I also subscribed to this school of though, and got a MS Wireless mouse. Till it died out at around 10:30 PM at night one day.


----------



## amitabhsaha (Sep 23, 2011)

It's not about using a wireless mouse far away from your computer. It's about wireless freedom. 

Anyway the point is MS wireless mouse and keyboard have got battery drain issues. there are better and efficient wireless mouse available like Logitech. I am using my logitech wireless for 6 months without changing cells. So if you are going for wireless combos stay away from MS products.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 23, 2011)

Wired v/s wireless
[YOUTUBE]CAVb1pEkaOI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## avinandan012 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm using Logitech KB+Mouse combo for last 4 months . Mouse battery lasts (Duracell , Eveready) about 1 month always on (because no On/Off switch). Currently using KODAK 2100mAh batteries .


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 10, 2011)

asingh said:


> And how much clutter does on thin wire create.



Not everyone wishes to sit in front of the PC. Some people just want to relax and sit 4 feet away enjoying games and HD movies on their eyefinity setup  And the wired mouses can sometimes get annoying for some people. Few of my friends are very particular about tidyness, they won't even let a pen-drive lie around here and there and the long wires are just useless junk for them. MS wireless mouses and keyboards are not junk, they are very good.


----------



## salvachn (Oct 15, 2011)

So I've been using a rechargeable 2000 mAh eneloop battery, and have been using the mouse on a single charge for over 3 weeks now. The use and throw batteries suck.


----------

